# games



## cleo (Aug 22, 2006)

hiii.. are there games that you can download free?.....if so can anyone let me know where and how  thanks......cleo


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 22, 2006)

If you're tlaking about open source games, you can check here...

http://nothickmanuals.info/doku.php/opensourcemac#games_and_entertainment

http://www.opensourcemac.org/page2.php

You can also download some shareware games and demo games from here:

http://www.macupdate.com/games

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...&action=search&str=games&plt[]=macosx&x=0&y=0

If you're referring to downloading full versions of commercial games that are meant to be purchased, see the second line on this page.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 22, 2006)

Another good site to look at is http://freemacware.com/ - its a blog of Mac freeware (not shareware or demos) and there are some interesting things there.

You can also find some good stuff from http://www.macgamefiles.com/


----------



## cleo (Aug 23, 2006)

it wont let me download,, it says cant find file?...and my mac is
version 10.4.7.......ok now what do i need to do to get free games??
 thanks  cleo


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2006)

Just follow the links provided above and click on the download links provided by those pages.


----------



## cleo (Aug 23, 2006)

ok everytime i click to download it says.........
cannot create file?.......what does that mean and wjat do i need to do?
 thanks  cleo


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2006)

Which browser are you using?  With Firefox, it usually asks me if I either want to open it or save it.  I usually just save it to the desktop.


----------



## cleo (Aug 23, 2006)

i am using safari... now you have to understand im a very new puter person so i dont know how to very much so i really need help... thanks for being patient with me.....thanks  cleo


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2006)

Can you copy and paste the link of the program you want to download?  Then I can see what the options are for downloading.  Just copy the address from the bar in Safari and paste it in your next post.  Then I'll look at it and give you the steps.


----------



## cleo (Aug 24, 2006)

ok now i really feel stupid.......i have never done that.. copy and paste
like i siad im a very new puter person....so i know very little..but you all
have helped me  a lot......so thats where i am now.....still lost...thanks 
 cleo


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay, let's see . . . 

Go to www.versiontracker.com

Type "games" (without quotes) into search text box at top of site. Press return or click the Go button.

Wait a few seconds.

Look at the generated list. Find "Retro Arcade". Click on its name.

Wait a few seconds.

On the new page generated find the "Download Now" link. It's in the center right portion of your window. Click it.

Now, use your mouse to click Safari's  "Window" menu at the very top of the screen, next to the Help menu. Then click "Downloads" from the Window menu. A small window should show up. It should show (soon) your progress downloading RetroArcade. 

Now look for a little magnifying class icon next to RetroArcade's progress bar in that little window. Click it. Another window should pop up. This is a Finder window (Finder being the main program that draws icons on your desktop and shows you your files). Inside this Finder window you will find RetroArcade highlighted. Wait until it is completely downloaded, and then double-click on it.

RetroArcade is compressed into a special format called "sit". When you double-click on this .sit file, it will create a folder called RetroArcade. It should show up just above the .sit file you just double-clicked. Now, double-click the folder and you'll see inside. Double-click the file called RetroArcade inside that new folder and your should be playing some very old games very soon.

Okay. Not the greatest download out there. But, hopefully you'll get the idea.

There's another important file format: .dmg

.dmg files are disk image files. When you double-click on one, it will put a strange white icon on the desktop. Double-click that strange white icon and you'll find the files inside the disk image. When you have dragged those files to your hard drive (or your desktop or your application folder or wherever), click ONCE on the disk image. Press and hold the Apple key and then press E for eject. The strange white icon will disappear off your desktop. 

Please write again if you have questions. I did try each step as I wrote it, but I may not have been clear enough. Good luck and let us know how it works for you. There are a gazillion free games out there.

Doug


----------

